# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Про "сложность" русского языка

## Yazeed

Вот просто интересно: все утверждают, что русский – это, пожалуй, самый сложный язык в мире. Им иностранцам, и в частности неславянам, редко удаётся овладеть. К тому же, не живя в стране, где разговаривают на изучаемом языке, человек никогда его и не выучит. Впрочем, учить тот или иной язык в таком случае не только сложно, но, по-видимому, и бессмысленно. 
Такое рассуждение было бы вполне применимо и уместно, если бы речь шла о действительно сложных языках, как, например, японский. Но русскому языку до японского далеко. Тут и сравнивать нечего. У меня богатый опыт в этом плане, поскольку я сам научился русскому самостоятельно. Что удивительно (не мне, а другим), я никогда не жил ни в России, ни в Украине, ни в любой бывшей советской республике. А по национальности я – араб. 
В течение двух лет я достиг этого уровня беглости, как в разговорном, так и в письменном и литературном русском. И мало того, что сейчас прекрасно владею русским языком, так я ещё и ошибки исправляю (ошибки, кстати говоря, допущённые чаще всего самими носителями языка). Я ещё и материться умею по-русски, хотя это не в моём вкусе. 
Кстати, я не люблю хвастаться знанием русского. Я, как правило, хвастаюсь лишь тем, чем я горжусь, а свой опыт я описал дабы служить примером (вернее, антитезой) вышенаписанного утверждения и следующего вопроса: 
почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык? Каковы основы этого утверждения? Впрочем, вопрос надо задать по-другому: почему русский язык считают "самым сложным", если он и просто "сложным" не является? 
Мне интересны ваши ответы =) 
(Я, конечно, не хочу никого обидеть, так что извиняюсь заранее, если кто-нибудь обиделся)

----------


## sperk

Мне надо поклоняться.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Звездочёт

> я никогда не жил ни в России, ни [s:1ih2il9m]в[/s:1ih2il9m] на Украине

 А как вам удалось достичь такого уровня, по каким материалам вы учились, если не секрет, конечно?

----------


## Оля

Yazeed, 
1) Бывают просто очень способные люди
2) Бывают люди, очень способные к языкам
3) У некоторых людей бывают особенные способности/склонность к какому-то одному конкретному языку 
Ты, наверное, относишься ко всем трем группам, и у тебя есть способности к изучению русского.
Например, все считают, что латынь - ужасно сложный язык. А я считаю, что он очень-очень-очень легкий. Я к контрольным по латыни всегда готовилась за полчаса до начала контрольной. И всегда получала пятерки. А древнегреческий мне давался очень-очень тяжело, я его ненавидела (хотя при приложении нечеловеческих усилий тоже получала пятерки). 
Но если для большинства людей какой-то язык сложен, а один человек утверждает, что язык легкий, то этот один человек, скорее, исключение, а право большинство. Если объективно посмотреть на оба языка (латынь и русский), то больших оснований считать их легкими нет.

----------


## it-ogo

Ну, то, что Yazeed изъясняется по-русски на уровне хорошо образованного носителя языка (по крайней мере на письме), вполне очевидно любому русскоязычному форумчанину. То, что он не является любителем мистификаций из Тамбова, гораздо менее очевидно...  ::  Впрочем, известно, что такие уникумы-полиглоты в принципе существуют.  
Что до "сложности" языка, объективного общепринятого способа посчитать/измерить оную величину, исходя из формальной грамматики, насколько мне известно, не существует. Так что приходится определять ее как меру среднестатистического затруднения/процента неуспеха при изучении языка иностранцами. Т.е. язык сложен(прост), потому, что его трудно(легко) учить демократически-статистическому большинству. По определению. 
Впрочем, фактическая статистика может расходиться с общепринятым мнением. Можно провести опрос, среди иноязычных форумчан и установить с большими оговорками некую статистическую истину. Если кому-то интересно, я готов предложить методику анкетирования и расчетов для сравнения сложности языков, не учитывающую степень родства языков (не поддается количественной оценке), какие-либо различия в экспертных подгруппах, например, количество, методику и порядок изучения языков(заведомо не хватит статистики), принимая экспертно оцениваемые меру усилий и меру успеха в изучении языка, как линейно зависимые.

----------


## Ramil

> почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык? Каковы основы этого утверждения? Впрочем, вопрос надо задать по-другому: почему русский язык считают "самым сложным", если он и просто "сложным" не является?

 Язид, а кто все? От своих соотечественников я слышал, что русский для иностранцев сложен, но поддаётся обучению. К слову, тот же китайский или японский по мнению многих русских (если они подумают перед ответом, или если им предложить сравнить) будет более сложен в обучении. 
Я думаю, что русский язык достаточно сложен в обучении, но не существует в этом мире языков, которые выучить нельзя. В принципе, даже древние языки, на которых уже никто не разговаривает, поддаются дешифровке. 
Твои, надо сказать, удивительные способности к русскому, к сожалению, не доказывают твоего утверждения, что русский лёгок. Он, возможно, был лёгок для тебя по каким-либо причинам, но чтобы делать заявления о сравнительной сложности в обучении того или иного языка (в принципе, а не в частном случае), твоего опыта недостаточно. Необходима довольно большая и репрезентативная статистическая выборка. Ну, например, провести исследование на группе из, скажем, 1000 студентов. Да и то, результат будет весьма приблизительным.

----------


## BappaBa

Я считаю, что Язид украинский канадец!   ::

----------


## Zubr

А кто же это «все»? Так говорят те, кому лень заняться всерьёзно за язык. Я уж встречал некоторых людей, которые изучали русский несколько лет и теперь владеют им в совершенстве. Сам не сужу об этом, разумеется, поскольку я пока не в состоянии определить, кто умеет, а кто не вполне. А русские же мои друзья могут, и я раза два был свидетелем разговора подобного этому: «- А ты откуда? Из Москвы? - Да нет, из Нанта. - Ну ты, что ж, шутишь?!»
Всё это не имеет смысла. Есть ведь на мире множество русскоязычных, они вряд ли все гении. Многим удавалось, так и нам удастся. Насчёт этого нет у меня никаких сомнений, итак вопрос только один: сколько времени потребуется для этого? Тебе хватило двух лет, чтобы на бумаге тебя принимали за носителя языка, а я знаю девушку, которая три года учила, и теперь говорит на русском как нельзя лучше, и тут я имею в виду именно _говорить_, т.е., говорить вслух, что гораздо труднее, чем писать, как всем известно.
В коротких словах я согласен с тобой.   ::   
А ты скажи, мне интересно знать, легко ли тебе смотреть фильмы на русском, и слушать радио? 
(Спасибо тому, кто поправит меня.  :: )

----------


## Оля

> А кто же это «все»? Так говорят те, кому лень заняться [s:64qfzg86]всерьёзно[/s:64qfzg86] всерьёз or серьёзно [s:64qfzg86]за язык[/s:64qfzg86] языком _(either заняться языком or взяться за язык)_. Я уже встречал некоторых людей, которые изучали русский несколько лет и теперь владеют им в совершенстве. Сам не сужу об этом, разумеется, поскольку я пока не в состоянии определить, кто умеет, а кто не вполне. А русские же (а + же looks extra; either "а русские мои друзья..." or "русские же мои друзья...") мои друзья могут, и я раза два был свидетелем разговора подобного этому: «- А ты откуда? Из Москвы? - Да нет, из Нанта. - Ну ты, что [s:64qfzg86]ж[/s:64qfzg86], шутишь?!»
> Всё это не имеет смысла. Есть ведь [s:64qfzg86]на[/s:64qfzg86] в мире множество русскоязычных, они вряд ли все гении (Эээ.... Мы не гении, но мы не *учили* русский язык ). Многим удавалось, так и нам удастся. Насчёт этого нет у меня никаких сомнений, [s:64qfzg86]итак[/s:64qfzg86] (так что or поэтому are much better here) вопрос только один: сколько времени потребуется для этого? Тебе хватило двух лет, чтобы на [s:64qfzg86]бумаге[/s:64qfzg86] письме тебя принимали за носителя языка, а я знаю девушку, которая три года учила, и теперь говорит на русском как нельзя лучше, и тут я имею в виду именно _говорить_, т.е., говорить вслух, что гораздо труднее, чем писать, как всем известно.
> [s:64qfzg86]В коротких словах[/s:64qfzg86] Коротко говоря, я согласен с тобой.    
> А ты скажи, мне интересно знать, легко ли тебе смотреть фильмы на русском_ и слушать радио? 
> (Спасибо тому, кто поправит меня. )

 Вообще французский язык по фонетике не очень далек от русского, и я замечала, что часто у французов очень хорошее русское произношение.

----------


## basurero

> Вот просто интересно: все утверждают, что русский – это, пожалуй, самый сложный язык в мире. Им иностранцам, и в частности неславянам, редко удаётся овладеть. К тому же, не живя в стране, где разговаривают на изучаемом языке, человек никогда его и не выучит. Впрочем, учить тот или иной язык в таком случае не только сложно, но, по-видимому, и бессмысленно. 
> Такое рассуждение было бы вполне применимо и уместно, если бы речь шла о действительно сложных языках, как, например, японский. Но русскому языку до японского далеко. Тут и сравнивать нечего. У меня богатый опыт в этом плане, поскольку я сам научился русскому самостоятельно. Что удивительно (не мне, а другим), я никогда не жил ни в России, ни в Украине, ни в любой бывшей советской республике. А по национальности я – араб. 
> В течение двух лет я достиг этого уровня беглости, как в разговорном, так и в письменном и литературном русском. И мало того, что сейчас прекрасно владею русским языком, так я ещё и ошибки исправляю (ошибки, кстати говоря, допущённые чаще всего самими носителями языка). Я ещё и материться умею по-русски, хотя это не в моём вкусе. 
> Кстати, я не люблю хвастаться знанием русского. Я, как правило, хвастаюсь лишь тем, чем я горжусь, а свой опыт я описал дабы служить примером (вернее, антитезой) вышенаписанного утверждения и следующего вопроса: 
> почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык? Каковы основы этого утверждения? Впрочем, вопрос надо задать по-другому: почему русский язык считают "самым сложным", если он и просто "сложным" не является? 
> Мне интересны ваши ответы =) 
> (Я, конечно, не хочу никого обидеть, так что извиняюсь заранее, если кто-нибудь обиделся)

  
Какое у тебя основание утверждать, что японский язык "действительно" сложный? Есть и люди, которые, выучив его до беглости, говорят, что он довольно лёгкий. Наверное, это правда, я не имею никаких оснований не верить им. Говорят, что грамматика простая и насчёт иероглифов, если выучить 5 в день, то через два года это уже 3 тысячи (есть только 2 тысячи "официальных" иероглифов). С фонетической точки зрения, все весьма просто, можно смотреть фильм и отчётливо различать каждый слог, даже если смысл непонятен.  
В принципе, я согласен, что нет ничего особенного, что разделяет русский от других языков. То есть, его можно выучить, это не какой-то гениальный нечеловеческий подвиг, но все-таки для англоговорящего русский сложнее, чем французский, например. 
Но в общем, я думаю, что такие рейтинги не имеют смысла, потому, что больше всего мешают в изучении языков не "сложность", а нехватка мотивации и лень. Если человек бегло говорит на каком-то иностранном языке, это говорит больше о характере этого человека, чем о каких-либо сложностях в языке, который он выучил.

----------


## Lampada

> Я считаю, что Язид украинский канадец!

 Наверное, ты прав, потому что Язид почему-то и украинский хорошо знает.
Язид, а чего у тебя болгарский в подписи делает?    ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык? Каковы основы этого утверждения? Впрочем, вопрос надо задать по-другому: почему русский язык считают "самым сложным", если он и просто "сложным" не является?   Язид, а кто все?

 Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Все — это кто? Хотя бы вот на этот форуме кто конкретно утверждал, что русский язык — _самый_ сложный?

----------


## Юрка

> Кстати, я не люблю хвастаться знанием русского. Я, как правило, хвастаюсь лишь тем, чем я горжусь

 Вот редиска, освоил русский язык и не гордится этим. Точно украинец.   ::

----------


## starrysky

> Вот просто интересно: все утверждают, что русский – это, пожалуй, самый сложный язык в мире. Им иностранцам, и в частности неславянам, редко удаётся овладеть.

 Для русских английский ненамного легче.  ::  И в плане произношения, и грамматики. Аналитический язык, другой способ выражения мыслей. Я в школе долго не могла понять про 12 времен, как наша англичанка ни билась у доски. Все грамматические контрольные на "двойки" писала, пока наконец не села и и не разобралась хорошенько сама. "Ничего нет невозможного для человека с интеллектом" ((с)секретарша Верочка, "Служебный роман"). 
И потом, теоретически, русский должен быть легче, чем китайский, потому что русский принадлежит к индо-европейской языковой семье, а китайский - к сино-тибетской, т.е. уж вообще дебри. Ну и это, гиероглифы меня сильно пугають. Я согласна, что все эти русские падежи, склонения, спряжения, окончания - это немного кошмар, но думается, что с ними легко справиться если много-много читать - тогда само должно по-тихоньку все отложиться и запомниться. Для меня латински был пыткой, потому что заучивать эти таблицы окончаний я не могла, а действительно углубиться в язык не было ни времени, ни желания - английского с французским вот так хватало   ::     

> В течение двух лет я достиг этого уровня беглости, как в разговорном, так и в письменном и литературном русском. И мало того, что сейчас прекрасно владею русским языком, так я ещё и ошибки исправляю (ошибки, кстати говоря, допущённые чаще всего самими носителями языка).

 Крутой чел.   ::  Респект и уважуха.    

> Я ещё и материться умею по-русски, хотя это не в моём вкусе.

 А эта фраза мне кота Матроскина напоминает - "Я еще вышивать умею и на машинке шить".  ::

----------


## starrysky

> Вообще французский язык по фонетике не очень далек от русского, и я замечала, что часто у французов очень хорошее русское произношение.

 Согласюсь. Наша фонетика вообще легкая. Если [ы] не считать и мягкие согласные, хы-хы.   

> все-таки для англоговорящего русский сложнее, чем французский, например.

 Ну еще бы, в английском куча французских и латинских заимствований. Опять же один алфавит, латиница. Я так поняла наша кириллица сильно отпугивает иностранный народ.

----------


## delog

Любой человек, в принципе, способен научиться чему угодно, разница лишь в прилагаемых усилиях. Кому-то одно даётся легче, кому-то - другое.  

> почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык?

 Понятия легкий-сложный относительны. Где-то видел таблицу в которой первая колонка - носители языка, а остальные - сложность изучения других языков по пяти (или десяти) бальной шкале.

----------


## Viajera

> a[/color] некоторых людей, которые изучали русский несколько лет и теперь владеют им в совершенстве. Самa не сужу об этом, разумеется, поскольку я пока не в состоянии определить, кто умеет, а кто не вполне. А русские же мои друзья могут, и я раза два была свидетелем разговора подобного этому: «- А ты откуда? Из Москвы? - Да нет, из Нанта. - Ну ты, что ж, шутишь?!»
> (Спасибо тому, кто поправит меня. )[/size]

 это в дополнение к остальным поправкам)))) Вы же девушка?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Это в дополнение к остальным поправкам)))) Вы же девушка?

 Добро пожаловать в наш форум, Viajera!
Нет, наскольно я знаю, Zubr не девушка, а участник мужского пола.   Аватарки иногда могут вводить в заблуждение.

----------


## Martin Miles

> Для меня латински был пыткой, потому что заучивать эти таблицы окончаний я не могла, а действительно углубиться в язык не было ни времени, ни желания - английского с французским вот так хватало

 I would say most English speakers would find Russian more challenging than Latin. As was mentioned already, English has borrowed many words from Latin, so the vocabulary is easier to absorb. The Russian case system is also more elaborate: you have more models to learn. On the other hand, Russian word order is very similar to English, so your knowledge of the cases does not have to be perfect to make sense of what you hear or read. As you would know, with Latin, eventhough there is a preferred word order, the writer often disregards it to make a special point. 
Clearly, a lot of the challenge depends on what your native language is. I imagine that the absence of a case system in English (except for pronouns) and of gender distinctions, must be a plus for Russians (and Germans) learning the language.

----------


## Viajera

> Originally Posted by Viajera  Это в дополнение к остальным поправкам)))) Вы же девушка?     Добро пожаловать в наш форум, Viajera!
> Нет, наскольно я знаю, Zubr не девушка, а участник мужского пола.   Аватарки иногда могут вводить в заблуждение.

 ООООоой)))) 
спасибо. у меня уровень английского пока pre-intermidiate , я еще присматриваюсь, не решаюсь куда-нибудь лезть))

----------


## Оля

Интересно, Язид когда-нибудь заглядывает в темы, которые открывает?

----------


## ekaterinak

> почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык? Каковы основы этого утверждения? Впрочем, вопрос надо задать по-другому: почему русский язык считают "самым сложным", если он и просто "сложным" не является? 
> Мне интересны ваши ответы =)

 Возможно, что русский не самый сложный язык, но то, что он сильно отличается от языков использующих латиницу -- это совершенно точно! В русском намного меньше похожих слов, чем например, в английском и французском, английском и немецком, итальянском и испанском и т.п. Плюс -- большое количество наших форм глаголов, правила образования которых, просто напросто надо знать наизусть и еще понимать где какая форма должна использоваться. На мой взгляд слишком много отличий, чтобы утверждать, что русский язык - прост в изучении.    

> А по национальности я – араб.

 А вот интересно, Язид, русский и арабский языки по структуре больше похожи, чем английский и русский или нет? Я имею ввиду наличие падежей, родов, спряжений и т.п. А фонетика похожа?

----------


## Lt. Columbo

но здесь я должен высказаться (друг Язид, извини). Язид прекрасно пишет, но его разговорный уровень языка оставляет желать лучшего, мягко говоря. Кажется, что русский язык все-таки очень сложный, ну по крайней мере разговорный.  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

> Язид прекрасно пишет, но его разговорный уровень языка оставляет желать лучшего, мягко говоря

 I can't help remarking  how 'English' that turn of phrase sounds: "it leaves something to be desired, to put it mildly." 
Lt. Columbo's Russian is much better than mine, so I believe he would know how Russians express themselves. If they speak like that that, it would seem to show that the world is really becoming smaller.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Martin Miles] 

> Язид прекрасно пишет, но его разговорный уровень языка оставляет желать лучшего, мягко говоря

 I can't help remarking  how 'English' that turn of phrase sounds: "it leaves something to be desired, to put it mildly." 
Lt. Columbo's Russian is much better than mine, so I believe he would know how Russians express themselves. If they speak like that that, it would seem to show that the world is really becoming smaller.[/quote:3hhmyhbk]
"Его разговорный уровень языка оставляет желать лучшего, мягко говоря" is a normal Russian phrase, and it sounds quite 'Russian' to me.

----------


## devochka

Так говорят и в нидерландском и во французском. Нормальное выражение.

----------


## Martin Miles

In English we talk about _taking something with a grain of salt_ (not completely believing it). It sounds perfectly English, but is in fact an expression borrowed from Latin. Probably in other European languages they have the same expression and think of it as quite 'normal'.

----------


## Дима

Привет всем Понимающим! Я тут совсем недавно, не судите строго. Никогда в школе не учил правила русского языка, для меня до сих пор вся эта фонетика, синтаксис и другие непонятные слова являются пустым звуком. Пишу грамотно, ну может быть где запятую пропущу. Это все типа "здрасте!"  ::  К теме... Книжный, литературный, официальный русский язык может выучить каждый иностранец, поставивший перед собой такую цель, но... Он будет правильно и понятно говорить и писать, но... Русский - язык не только информации, но и эмоций. То, что называют сленгом и жаргоном, постоянно обновляется и изменяется и схватывать не лету эмоции на все-таки чужом языке трудно для иностранцев. Мат - отдельная тема, одна из граней "загадочной русской души".  ::  Говорить и спорить можно долго, только пальцы болят. Спасибо прочитавшим! Русский - не рациональный, но ЖИВОЙ!..

----------


## JohnCL

М. Мне кажется что русский - действительно самый сложный язык из всех что мне довелось изучать (хоть я и являюсь его носителем).
А изучал я английский, казахский и сейчас в процессе изучения китайского.
Есть ряд причин, почему среди этих языков, я бы выделил русский как самый сложный для изучения: *1. В русской грамматике количество исключений соперничает с колличеством случаев, подчиняющихся правилам.* Фактически, если посмотреть на уйму исключений на каждое правило, то приходит на ум, что этих правил в принципе нету и большую часть приходиться учить наизусть. В отличии от других языков.  прим: в казахском, если в конце слова должно ставиться окончание -дi, то нету факторов или исключений которые это изменят. *2. Во всех языках надо учить слова, но не в каком другом языке слова не изменяются так часто как в русском языке и по такой разнообразной системе.* _прим:_ в китайском слова не изменяются вообще ( как и в японском ), поэтому изучение языка состоит только в наборе словарного запаса. Поэтому считать такой язык сложным я не могу. Все что нужно чтобы выразить зависимость конструкций - поставить их в нужном порядке, а чтобы показать время действия - поставить неизменяемое слово-индикатор. В русском же порядок слов может быть практически любым, но я представляю как дорого это может стоить тем, кто его изучает, чтобы держать в голове столько зависящих от разных факторов окончаний, приставок, и думать о том как изменить фактически каждое слово в предложении, чтобы оно звучало верно! *3. Русская пунктуация - на мой взгляд сущий кошмар даже для носителей языка.* Большинство предложений которые мы строим отличаются длинной и содержательностью. Мы за частую предпочитаем выразить все наши мысли одним, сложным предложением, нежели конструировать множество простых, в отличии от того же казахского, китайского и английского. И, чтобы речь иностранца говорящего по-русски звучала под стать, ему нужно подстраиваться. Это уже культурный вопрос.   

> Русский - не рациональный, но ЖИВОЙ!..

 По моему это предрассудки. По Вашему носители других языков менее эмоциональны, меньше ругаются матом или говорят только на "правильном" языке? Это не так. Точно так же как и  в русском, в других языках есть свои сленговые слова, разговорная речь, языки так же живут и развиваться, так же используется переносный смысл и искажение привычных слов, в этом русский никак не первооткрыватель и свою гордость - борьбу за звание самого сквернословного языка, боюсь он тоже проиграет тому-же Китаю, было бы чем гордиться...

----------


## Оля

> но не в каком другом языке слова не изменяться так часто как в русском языке и по такой разнообразной системе. 
> в китайском слова не изменяться вообще 
> Большинство предложений которые мы строим отличаться длинной и содержательностью.

 Если бы ты не написал, что ты носитель, я бы подумала, что эти предложения писал иностранец.

----------


## JohnCL

Это все авто правка  ::  мои бесконечные -ться и тся, фаерфокс правит забывая про "ю" (слова покороче первые в списке предлагаемых исправлений)   ::   Сейчас исправлю.  ::

----------


## Дима

Для JohnCL: по поводу не согласия с "живым" и не рациональным русским языком... Прочитайте, пожалуйста, свое же сообщение. Это и будет то, что я имел в виду, когда писал о языке. Безусловно согласен, что каждый на своем языке сможет выражать эмоций и ругань по желанию. Но русский... именно тот язык, в котором можно сочетать несочетаемое, как угодно играть словами, что может поставить в тупик не родившегося в России... За понимание!  ::

----------


## Zubr

> Но русский... именно тот язык, в котором можно сочетать несочетаемое, как угодно играть словами, что может поставить в тупик не родившегося в России... За понимание!

 Извини, но ты пока ещё ничего не доказывал. Но есть всё-таки доля правды в том, что ты говоришь: русский устный язык, в отличие от некоторых других, не только говорится, но и пишется. Эта особенность самая главная для француза, язык которого на письме вполне отличен от устной речи. Это почти два разных языка. По этой же причине, кстати, я долго был равнодушен к русской литературе, пока не смог читать русские книги в подлиннике. 
ЗЫ. Смешно, как во всякой стране, где говорят на каком бы то ни было языке, все совершенно убеждены, что свой язык чем-то лучше других.   ::

----------


## JohnCL

> ЗЫ. Смешно, как во всякой стране, где говорят на каком бы то ни было языке, все совершенно убеждены, что свой язык чем-то лучше других.

 Совершенно согласен, смешно.
Хотя у каждого языка, действительно, есть свои преимущества и недостатки по отношению к другим, but it's obvious.

----------


## Дима

Есть одна матерная поговорка, я бы привел, да воспитание не позволяет. Это к слову о "могучем"... Еще где-нибудь существует вариант ответа на вопрос - "да нет, наверное..."?  ::

----------


## Aimak

> Есть одна матерная поговорка, я бы привел, да воспитание не позволяет. Это к слову о "могучем"... Еще где-нибудь существует вариант ответа на вопрос - "да нет, наверное..."?

 Ага, что-то типа "косил косой косой косой"  ::  
Я считаю, что нет абсолютно сложных и абсолютно легких языков. Их придумали и используют такие же люди. Только надо 
"Учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться" _В.И. Ленин_  ::  
Вот хотя-бы язык Эллочки Людоедки. Одно только "НО" чего стоит   ::

----------


## JohnCL

> Есть одна матерная поговорка, я бы привел, да воспитание не позволяет. Это к слову о "могучем"... Еще где-нибудь существует вариант ответа на вопрос - "да нет, наверное..."?

 Есть. Причем примеры, на много более парадоксальные и интересные, чем скороговорка "косил косой".
Могу привести пример:   

> Сы ши сы, ши ши ши
> Шисы ши шисы, сыши ши сыши.

 Это одна китайская мудрость, которая в русской интерпретации именно так бы и звучала.
Разве в другом языке может одно и то же написание звучать в двух вариациях, а одно и тоже звучания записываться более чем 5тю разными способами?  :: 
Это к слову о том, что не стоит воспринимать лестные нам шутки Задорнова, не отфильтровав их. В каждом языке есть подобные примеры, маленькие парадоксы, которые, отнюдь,  не делают этот язык более "могучим".

----------


## Aimak

> Это к слову о том, что не стоит воспринимать лестные нам шутки Задорнова, не отфильтровав их. В каждом языке есть подобные примеры, маленькие парадоксы, которые, отнюдь,  не делают этот язык более "могучим".

 Вот и я о том же. НЕТ НУ ОЧЕНЬ СЛОЖНОГО ИЛИ ПРОСТОГО языка

----------


## alexB

> Смешно, как во всякой стране, где говорят на каком бы то ни было языке, все совершенно убеждены, что свой язык чем-то лучше других.

 Yes, slack jawed Russians yokels tend to be smug about the potency of the national foul language. It’s so unique they think that its supremacy leaves no chance for whatever counterpart it might face in a close encounter; hence Russian is great and powerful. 
For starters one has to master a language before he/she begins throwing judgments if it’s great or not, be it foul or civil one.

----------


## Дима

Уговорили!  ::  Лучший язык тот, на котором мыслишь!

----------


## Ramil

> Уговорили!  Лучший язык тот, на котором мыслишь!

 Хм. А если мыслишь на разных языках? Вернее, думаешь? Мыслю я вообще мыслеобразами, которые и языком-то назвать нельзя.

----------


## Wowik

> ... "косил косой косой косой"

 Le ver vert va vers le verre vert.
Si six scies scient six cyprès, six cent scies scient six cents cyprès. 
Сила языка в литературе на нем. 
От этой силы и сложность, чтобы познать язык, надо хоть немного знать и то, что на нем написано (и сказано) до вас. 
Язык многих тинэйджеров можно изучить по нескольким сотням СМСок. Сложности в изучении такой русский не вызовет ни у кого  :: .

----------


## Дима

Неужели такая глобальная тема заглохнет?! Может разовьем в другом направлении? Какой язык легкий в изучении, гораздо легче русского?

----------


## Ramil

Esperanto?

----------


## Дима

Вариант! Только я о нем мало что знаю, разве что герои Гарри Гаррисона на нем говорят. Но это искусственный язык, специально и созданный для простоты общения. А из "естественных"?

----------


## ekaterinak

Английский - как один из самых легких языков для изучения, подходит? Говорят, что испанский еще легче.  ::

----------


## Дима

Подходит, подходит. Думаю его популярность не только в засильи Америки, но и в этой, относительной, простоте. Интересно, если баланс сил изменится в пользу России или Китая, мода на язык тоже поменяется?

----------


## ekaterinak

> Подходит, подходит. Думаю его популярность не только в засильи Америки, но и в этой, относительной, простоте. Интересно, если баланс сил изменится в пользу России или Китая, мода на язык тоже поменяется?

 Знаю, что по-китайски говорит аж целый миллиард. Тем не менее, не верю, что мир примет китайский в качестве международного когда-нибудь. Для того, чтобы это случилось, нужно будет отучить людей говорить по-английски. И ещё, мне говорили, что от китайского здорово зрение садится: пока все эти черточки в иероглифах разглядишь.... Так что в перспективы китайского - не верю. 
Русский... хм... а что! Было бы неплохо перестать учить английский!   ::  Для русского языка шансы лучше. Как никак,Россия - это часть христинского мира и культуры.  По этому критерию  мы ближе к Европе и Америке, чем Китай. Думаю, что русский может стать международным, если промышленные технологии и основное производство товаров будет сосредоточено в России. Вот интересно, возможно ли это?   ::

----------


## Дима

Создадим пирамиду - каждому на этом сайте обучить пять иностранцев, те, в свою очередь, еще по пять и глядишь лет через ...цать словарь не понадобится.

----------


## Звездочёт

::  Если "охоников" учить язык не будет, пирамида не получится.

----------


## Дима

Да, сложно переучивать с английского. Для иностранцев русский язык - хобби, за редким исключением необходимости на работе. Да и нужна ли массовость? Не упростится ли тогда и русский, потеряет самобытность?

----------


## ekaterinak

> Не упростится ли тогда и русский, потеряет самобытность?

 Не думаю, что русский упростится или потеряет самобытность в этом случае. Между прочим весь СССР говорил (и большая часть его бывшей территории и сейчас говорит) на русском языке, хотя русский далеко не для всех республик был родным. 
Сумели же такое количество народу обучить русскому! Да еще страны восточной европы неплохо наш язык освоили. Тем не менее, не смотря на такую "пестроту" национального состава у нас даже диалектов нет! Так -- всего лишь говорки в отдельных районах.   ::   Возможно, что русский слишком сложен, чтобы дополнительно его искажать, упрощая или усложняя.  ::

----------


## Дима

Кино будет сложно переводить - нам-то ихний "фак" обозвать раз плюнуть, а вот наоборот... шучу!

----------


## Сирена

> Вот просто интересно: все утверждают, что русский – это, пожалуй, самый сложный язык в мире. Им иностранцам, и в частности неславянам, редко удаётся овладеть. К тому же, не живя в стране, где разговаривают на изучаемом языке, человек никогда его и не выучит. Впрочем, учить тот или иной язык в таком случае не только сложно, но, по-видимому, и бессмысленно. 
> Такое рассуждение было бы вполне применимо и уместно, если бы речь шла о действительно сложных языках, как, например, японский. Но русскому языку до японского далеко. Тут и сравнивать нечего. У меня богатый опыт в этом плане, поскольку я сам научился русскому самостоятельно. Что удивительно (не мне, а другим), я никогда не жил ни в России, ни в Украине, ни в любой бывшей советской республике. А по национальности я – араб. 
> В течение двух лет я достиг этого уровня беглости, как в разговорном, так и в письменном и литературном русском. И мало того, что сейчас прекрасно владею русским языком, так я ещё и ошибки исправляю (ошибки, кстати говоря, допущённые чаще всего самими носителями языка). Я ещё и материться умею по-русски, хотя это не в моём вкусе. 
> Кстати, я не люблю хвастаться знанием русского. Я, как правило, хвастаюсь лишь тем, чем я горжусь, а свой опыт я описал дабы служить примером (вернее, антитезой) вышенаписанного утверждения и следующего вопроса: 
> почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык? Каковы основы этого утверждения? Впрочем, вопрос надо задать по-другому: почему русский язык считают "самым сложным", если он и просто "сложным" не является? 
> Мне интересны ваши ответы =) 
> (Я, конечно, не хочу никого обидеть, так что извиняюсь заранее, если кто-нибудь обиделся)

 А я живу всю жизнь в России, но мне все-таки кажется, что русский очень сложный. Да! Легче, чем китайский или японский, но все-таки очень много различных нюансов и правил. К тому в речи простых обывателей слова часто изменяются до неузнаваемости :: . Я бы вряд ли выучила его, как ты, если бы не говорила на нем с детства)))). 
Что касается тебя лично, молодец! Великолепно владеешь языком!!! А я испанский учу уже год, и все еще еле мямлю на нем...

----------


## silicium

Насколько я знаю, существует своеобразная шкала сложности языков. В ней 4 группы. В первой группе (это наиболее лёгкие для изучения языки) находятся испанский, итальянский; во второй - английский, французский, немецкий; к третьей группе принадлежат русский, иврит, венгерский, вьетнамский; а четвёртая группа - это языки с иероглифами) Они считаются самыми сложными. Таблицу придумала, конечно, не я) Авторов, к сожалению, назвать сейчас не могу. Но это какие-то лингвисты по ряду критериев определяли))

----------


## krasnyiakula

про сложность русского языка я просто хочу заметить что-нибуд. русский язык трудный но помоему он не самый трудный в мире. первом, русский от индоевропенского семьи, это значить что структура языка не разделяет так моного от например испанского, английского, и проче. я не носител русского но занимаюсь сам около 2 года можно сказать что очивидно мне получаеться. также надо замечать что русский очень красивый и про русского у меня интерес. я умею мнение что когда человек интересовен к чему-либо это вообще будет лёгкее. 
не надо спорить про сложность ондого языка!

----------


## ekaterinak

> Про сложность русского языка я просто хочу заметить что-нибудь. Русский язык трудный, но по-моему, он не самый трудный в мире. Во-первых, русский принадлежит индоевропейской семье, это значит {ь}, что структура языка не так сильно отличается от, например, испанского, английского, и прочих. Я не носитель русского, но занимаюсь сам около 2 _(двух)_ лет. Можно сказать, что очивидно у меня получает{ь}ся. Также надо заметить, что русский очень красивый и у меня интерес к русскому языку. Я думаю/считаю (if you insist in your variant it can be Я придерживаюсь мнения), что когда человек заинтересовеан {к} чем{у}-либо, то это дело вообще будет легче.  Не надо спорить про сложность о{н}дного языка!

 I corrected your mistakes. I tried to save your words as much as possible. The style of the text is not ideal yet, but now it is grammatically correct. Your Russian is not bad. It is great for two years to know it like this.

----------


## Капитан

Судя по тому, что я знаю, русский язык и санскрит не так далеко ушли от праиндоевропейского языка (если он действительно существовал, а не был, как считают некоторые исследователи, особенно из Индии, собственно санскритом). А вот латинский, немецкий, английский, ушли намного дальше. Это касается и приставок, и суффиксов, и склонения слов. Ну слишком много общего между славянскими языками, в частности, русским, и санскритом. И всё же санскрит сложнее. А ведь это до сих пор живой язык, на нём говорят в некоторых местностях Индии! Посчитал нужным упомянуть про него, поскольку никто больше этого не сделал.

----------


## Justin25i

Многие люди говрят, что руский это один из самых сложных языков в мире. мне, как носителю языка, было бы интересно узнать, что именно составляет трудность при его изучении. делимся своими соображениями и опытом ::

----------


## lemoni

По-моему, трудность составляется в том, что произношение если не трудно, то как раз гораздо отличается от того других европейских языков, не говоря о том, что нет знака ударений слов. К тому же, мало грамматических правил, так как грамматика полна исключений.

----------


## Paperplane

Согласен с Лемони! Главная трудность русского языка, по сравнении с учением других западных, заключается именно в неинтуитивности распределения напряжений и произношения слов, которые так запутывают западный ум. Например, поскольку мозг просто отказывается признавать многие русские слова как таковые, он все их стирает, так что чтобы запомнить слово,  нужно чтобы ты его уже раз двацать тридцать забывал.(( Это конечно все очень утомительно точно так же процесс привыкания к русской речи вообще. И по-моему именно это запутывание еще и так препятствует усваиванию грамматики и т.д..

----------


## Aleksey

О сложности языка, например:
Пишите мне письмо. 
Пишете мне письмо.
Для русского ошибки нет в обоих предложениях, а как это обьяснить иностранцу?
У кого есть варианты?

----------


## alexsms

> О сложности языка, например:
> Пишите мне письмо. 
> Пишете мне письмо.
> Для русского ошибки нет в обоих предложениях, а как это обьяснить иностранцу?
> У кого есть варианты?

 ударения разные.

----------


## Aleksey

В первом случае гласная находится под ударением, поэтому не требует проверки. А во втором случае гласная в безударном положении. Применяется правило о правописании безударных окончаний глаголов.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У кого есть варианты?

 Ну а в чем сверхсложность?  ::  В том, что пишется похоже?
Чтоб человек уловил разницу, достаточно перевести:
Пишите мне письмо - Write me a letter //повелительное наклонение
Пишете мне письмо - You write (are writing) me a letter

----------


## Marcus

> По-моему, трудность составляется в том, что произношение если не трудно, то как раз гораздо отличается от того других европейских языков, не говоря о том, что нет знака ударений слов. К тому же, мало грамматических правил, так как грамматика полна исключений.

 В чём разница в произношении с другими языками и какие языки Вы имеете в виду? По поводу грамматики согласен.

----------


## lemoni

> В чём разница в произношении с другими языками и какие языки Вы имеете в виду? По поводу грамматики согласен.

 В основном в русском языке больше согласных и гласных чем в других языках. А кроме этого, те буквы как Ы, Э, Ш, Щ, Ь, Ъ и т.д. тяжёлые в произношении, по-моему. Ну, комбинация букв даже труднее. Тем более, что есть мягкий знак, который изменяет звучание букв.
А вот я имела в виду те языки, с которыми я до сих пор справилась, т.е. английский, французский, испанский. Ну, кроме греческого, который мой родной.
Вы не согласны, что русский язык труднее этих языков, которые я сказала?

----------


## Twen

На мой взгляд каждый язык сложен по своему...главное уделять время и практиковаться, тогда будет результат.
Мне интересно, а в США какие языки в школах преподают?
У себя у школе я изучал английский, русский и украинский, кстати английский у нас уже ввели со 2-го класса ). Но все ровно люди закончившие школу у нас по английски знают только некоторые примитивные вещи ). Грамматику никто толком не знает, я о большинстве(

----------


## sperk

> Мне интересно, а в США какие языки в школах преподают?
> (

 Испанский, французский, итальянский, латинский и немецкий.

----------


## Twen

Конечно, если нет школьной базы, то американцу изучать русский с нуля будет не особо просто...

----------


## alexB

У моей жены есть "убойный" аргумент по этой теме: «Тебе-то просто, а я в школе немецкий учила!» Хотя из немецкого она помнит лишь *шпрехен зи дойч* и *хай Гитлер*.))

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Думаю его популярность не только в засильи Америки, но и в этой, относительной, простоте.

 Есть ещё причина, объясняющая популярность английского языка: 
Откуда бы ваши предки ни приехали в Америку, становиться *Настоящим Американцем®*, принятым всеми в США за Настоящим Американцем*®*-- это процесса совсем простейшая.  *Первый этап:* Достигнуть американского гражданства. *Второй этап:* Истинно верить, что вы -- американец(ка). *Третьий этап:* Владеть английским языком хоть бы достаточно хорошо, чтобы произносить по-английски, "Goddammit, I love this f*cking country, and piss on anyone who doesn't agree. God Bless America™, now let's go to Disneyland!" Даже если смеются на ваш иностранный акцент, и если на самом деле вы говорите по-английски на уровне "Which watch? Such much!" -- всё это на фиг. Важно только, что вы верите во своей собственной пиндосности.  
Of course, this is not only true for America; as far as I know, one can say the same about becoming a "Real Canadian," or "truly British," or "truly Australian." (And I imagine that it's also the case for immigrants to Brazil or Argentina -- if you were born in Thailand or Kenya, but have obtained Brazilian citizenship, and can speak Portuguese well enough to express "God bless Brazil and f*ck anyone who disagrees," you're a Real Brazilian. However, Latin American countries have lacked the *экономическое засилье* of the US and other English-speaking countries, and have not been able to attract as many immigrants.) 
However, I don't think this is necessarily true in most European and Asian countries, including Germany, Russia, France, China, Japan, etc.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Мне интересно, а в США какие языки в школах преподают?

 At present, the US College Board offers "AP Tests" in the following foreign languages: Chinese, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Latin, Russian, Spanish. Out of these, Spanish is (by far) the test that is taken by the greatest number of high-school students, with French in second place. Historically, German was the third-most-popular foreign language for students taking the AP Tests, but in recent years, Chinese has been challenging German for the 3rd-place position. 
P.S. Но я изучал латынь в школе (и сдался *AP Test* на пятёрку)! 
P.P.S. If you ask me which is more difficult, Latin or Russian, I would say -- without a doubt, Latin is more grammatically complicated... on the other hand, they don't expect you to *speak* Latin, but only to read it!

----------


## alexB

> Есть ещё причина, объясняющая популярность английского языка: 
> Откуда бы ваши предки ни приехали в Америку, становиться *Настоящим Американцем®*, принятым всеми в США за Настоящим Американцем*®*-- это процесса совсем простейшая.  *Первый этап:* Достигнуть американского гражданства. *Второй этап:* Истинно верить, что вы -- американец(ка). *Третьий этап:* Владеть английским языком хоть бы достаточно хорошо, чтобы произносить по-английски, "Goddammit, I love this f*cking country, and piss on anyone who doesn't agree. God Bless America™, now let's go to Disneyland!" Даже если смеются на ваш иностранный акцент, и если на самом деле вы говорите по-английски на уровне "Which watch? Such much!" -- всё это на фиг. Важно только, что вы верите во своей собственной пиндосности.

  

> *Вы не могли бы исправить мои ошибки на русском языке?*

 Here goes:
   Есть ещё причина, которая объясняет популярность английского языка: 
Откуда бы ваши предки ни приехали в Америку, стать *Настоящим Американцем®*, принимаемым всеми в США за Настоящего Американца - дело совсем простое.  *Первый этап:* Добиться американского гражданства. *Второй этап:* Истинно верить  в то, что вы -- американец(ка). *Третий этап:* Владеть английским языком хотя бы так, чтобы уметь произносить по-английски, "Goddammit, I love this f*cking country, and piss on anyone who doesn't agree. God Bless America™, now let's go to Disneyland!" Даже если смеются на ваш иностранный акцент, и если на самом деле вы говорите по-английски на уровне "Which watch? Such much!" -- всё это ерунда (плевать на это). Важно только, что вы уверены в своей собственной пиндосности.

----------


## Crocodile

> as far as I know, one can say the same about becoming a "Real Canadian," [...]

 That wouldn't be enough to become a real Canadian. Once a week you'd have to attend a congregation in their place of worship (aka go to the sports bar and catch a hockey game) and once in a while pronounce the affirmation (aka yell out loud when there's a goal or a tense moment). Also, you would only qualify to earn the "Proud Canadian" trade mark if you prefer a domestic beer to any other kind of beverage.  ::

----------


## Twen

> At present, the US College Board offers "AP Tests" in the following foreign languages: Chinese, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Latin, Russian, Spanish. Out of these, Spanish is (by far) the test that is taken by the greatest number of high-school students, with French in second place. Historically, German was the third-most-popular foreign language for students taking the AP Tests, but in recent years, Chinese has been challenging German for the 3rd-place position.

 *Throbert McGee* 
Thank you, it was very interesting for me)

----------


## Twen

*Yazeed*  
Do you speak so well in Russian, as you write?

----------


## Marcus

I think Russian morphology is the simplest among slavic languages

----------


## Sabirr

Я живу в Голландии уже 19 лет. Мои родители Русские, и я в принцепе тоже считаю себя Русским человеком, не смотря на то что я никогда не жил в России. К сожалению, я никогда не учил Русский язык, и говорю очень не грамотно иногда и с ошыбками. Читаю я Русскую литературу без проблем (Акунин, Достоевский, Толстой и.т.д.), но мне очень сложно себя выразить по Русский и найти правильные слова. К тому же мне иногда сложно правильно применять склонения и мне очень сложно писать правильно. 
Я говорю по Русский только с родителями и иногда с гостями. Можете мне, пожалуйста, дать советы насчет того как мне правильно выучить Русский язык? Иногда мне очень не ловко - вроде бы знаю Русский язык, а на самом деле не очень то.

----------


## Eric C.

> Я живу в Голландии уже 19 лет. Мои родители Русские, и я в принцепе тоже считаю себя Русским человеком, не смотря на то что я никогда не жил в России. К сожалению, я никогда не учил Русский язык, и говорю очень не грамотно иногда и с ошыбками. Читаю я Русскую литературу без проблем (Акунин, Достоевский, Толстой и.т.д.), но мне очень сложно себя выразить по Русский и найти правильные слова. К тому же мне иногда сложно правильно применять склонения и мне очень сложно писать правильно. 
> Я говорю по Русский только с родителями и иногда с гостями. Можете мне, пожалуйста, дать советы насчет того как мне правильно выучить Русский язык? Иногда мне очень не ловко - вроде бы знаю Русский язык, а на самом деле не очень то.

 На мой взгляд, вам не о чем беспокоиться. Ваш русский довольно неплох. Не думайте, что в стране, откуда родом ваши родители, каждый человек - языковой эксперт. Мне кажется, там очень многие делают ошИбки намного серьезнее ваших, а главное - очень часто делают это осознанно.

----------


## Crocodile

_Первый вариант (как можно ближе к оригиналу):_ 
Я живу в Голландии уже 19 лет. Мои родители *- р*усские, и я*,* в принц*и*пе*,* тоже считаю себя *р*усским человеком, *несмотря* на то*,* что я никогда не жил в России. К сожалению, я никогда не *изучал* *р*усский язык, и *иногда* говорю очень *неграмотно* и с ош*и*бками. Читаю я *р*усскую литературу без проблем (Акунин, Достоевский, Толстой и.т.д.), но мне очень сложно себя выразить по*-р*усски и найти правильные слова. К тому же мне иногда сложно правильно примен*и*ть склонения*,* и мне очень сложно писать правильно. 
Я говорю по*-р*усски только с родителями и*,* иногда*,* с гостями. Можете мне, пожалуйста, дать совет насчет того*,* как мне правильно выучить *р*усский язык? Иногда мне очень *неловко* - вроде бы знаю *р*усский язык, а на самом деле не очень*-*то.  _Второй вариант:_ 
Я живу в Голландии уже 19 лет. У меня русские родители, и несмотря на то, что я никогда не жил в России, я, в принципе, тоже считаю себя частью русской культуры. К сожалению, мне не довелось досконально изучить русский язык, поэтому моя речь не очень грамотна. Иногда я допускаю ошибки. Хоть я и свободно читаю литературу по-русски, мне бывает сложно выразить себя грамотно, быстро найти нужные слова. К тому же, я испытываю трудности со склонениями и вообще с грамотным письмом.  
Мне удаётся поговорить по-русски только с моими родителями и, иногда, с гостями. Зачастую, мне бывает неловко за моё неумение выразить себя грамотно. Не могли бы вы подсказать мне правильный подход к изучению русского языка?   _Попробуй такой подход: переведи абзац из любого сочинения любимого тобой автора (например Толстого) на, скажем, нидерландский. Затем, не глядя в оригинал, попробуй перевести тот же самый абзац опять на русский. Попробуй проанализировать разницу с помощью учебника грамматики. А то, что осталось неясным, всегда можно спросить у нас.  Добро пожаловать на наш форум!_

----------


## Marcus

> Вы не согласны, что русский язык труднее этих языков, которые я сказала?

 Конечно не согласен. Привожу пример:
When will they come? Когда они придут?
I didn't know when they would come. Я не знал, когда они придут.
When they come it will be too late. Когда они придут, будет слишком поздно.

----------


## Eric C.

> Конечно не согласен. Привожу пример:
> When will they come? Когда они придут?
> I didn't know when they would come. Я не знал, когда они придут.
> When they come it will be too late. Когда они придут, будет слишком поздно.

 I go to that party every week on Sunday. Я хожу на ту вечеринку каждую неделю в воскресение. 
Go there immediately! Иди туда немедленно! 
I suggest that you go there tomorrow. Я предлагаю тебе пойти туда завтра. 
I used to go fishing every week with my Dad when I was a little kid. Я ходил на рыбалку с отцом каждую неделю, когда был ребенком.

----------


## Marcus

Не понял примеров. Что они доказывают? Поясните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lampada

> Не понял примеров. Что они доказывают? Поясните, пожалуйста.

 По-моему, они доказывают то же, что и твои примеры. То-есть, ничего.   ::

----------


## Marcus

Мои примеры доказывают простоту русского языка: там, где русский использует одну и ту же конструкцию, английский - три.

----------


## Lampada

По теме:  Господин Набоков обучает русскому: Неизвестный Набоков  How hard is Russian grammar compared to English grammar? - Yahoo! Answers  Language differences: English - Russian  Хитрые падежи русского языка  Русский язык умирает | Литературный портал Artbull.ru

----------


## delog

Сложность относительна. Когда-то на этом форуме я с удивлением обнаружил, что знаю хорватский язык  :: 
Вот, попробуйте сами: Šah - Wikipedija - статья о шахматах на хорватском. Читать неудобно из-за непривычных символов и их сочетаний, но если постараться, то можно понять 90%. Похоже на смесь русского и украинского написанного транслитом. Очевидно, что если я захочу выучить хорватский, то он дастся мне много легче, чем, скажем, американцу.   

> When will they come? *Когда они придут*?
> I didn't know when they would come. Я не знал, *когда они придут*.
> When they come it will be too late. *Когда они придут*, будет слишком поздно.

  

> Мои примеры доказывают простоту русского языка: там, где русский использует одну и ту же конструкцию, английский - три.

 Сильно упрощая, можно сказать: *heavy* traffic — интенсивное движение *heavy* thunderstorm — сильная гроза *heavy* sea — бурное море *heavy* mist — густой туман
там где английский использует одно слово, русский использует четыре. Английский легче?

----------


## Marcus

Я привёл примеры на грамматику, которая в русском языке якобы сложнее, чем в английском или в испанском, отвечая на старый вопрос Lemoni/ О лексике я вообще не говорил.

----------


## Eric C.

> Не понял примеров. Что они доказывают? Поясните, пожалуйста.

 In each example the English version takes the same form of the verb "to go" while the Russian one takes different forms of "ходить/идти" which correspond to "to go".

----------


## Marcus

В общем, я хотел выразить банальную мысль, что языков с более или менее сложной грамматикой не бывает, поскольку это не всем понятно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Верно. Невозможно составить универсальный рейтинг сложности языков. Язык кажется субъективно более или менее сложным в зависимости от родного языка изучающего. 
Если же речь идет о том, кому сложнее - англоговорящим, изучающим русский язык, или русским, изучающим английский, то, наверное, первым сложнее. Не в последнюю очередь чисто психологически - мы сталкиваемся с английским языком чуть ли не с пеленок, он на нас "валится" с экрана телевизора, надписей на бытовых предметах, и т.д. Даже ребенок, начинающий изучать английский, уже имеет какую-то "базу".  
В то время как для многих англоговорящих русский - непривычный, почти марсианский язык. Дело часто именно в "странности", а не в какой-то особенной сложности. Посмотрите хотя бы на количество постов от людей, которые испытывают трудности с изучением русского алфавита или рукописного письма - двумя, в общем-то, элементарными вещами, который русскоязычный студент при изучении европейского языка проскакивает почти на автомате.

----------


## Marcus

> ...русскоязычный студент при изучении европейского языка проскакивает почти на автомате.

 Он не проскакивает на автомате, а учит латинский в детстве, вскоре после русского. Те, кто жалуется на трудность изучения русского алфавита, забывают, что в языках, использующих латинский алфавит, действуют совершенно разные правила чтения. Попробуйте угадать значения трёх ирландских слов, заимствованных из английского: bhuel, haigh, cistin.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Он не проскакивает на автомате, а учит латинский в детстве, вскоре после русского.

 Про то и речь. На деле ни один из алфавитов не сложнее другого. Хотя правила чтения в английском будут позаковыристее (но тоже несложны).

----------


## Aurelian

Английский язык самый сложный. Более 30-ти лет учу, а слова не слышал, не слышу и скорее всего и не буду слышать. Потому что так говорят, что непонятно это "face" или "frase", "trees" или "cheese", "truth" или "choose", "generally" или "january", "annexia" или "a next year", "spot" или "sport", "a risen" или "horizon" и т.д. Нормальным ртом разговаривать нельзя, надо кривляться и притворяться, надо забыть букву "хэ", надо забыть букву "рэ", надо запомноить, что "а" это не "а", а "и" это не всегда "и". Когда смотришь на Харрисона Форда в дублированном переводе - видишь доброго дядьку с добрыми глазами, который что-то чувствует, переживает. Когда смотришь на него в оригинале - мямлющий что-то под нос истукан со стеклянными бездушными глазами. Если бы я родился в англоязычной стране, то скорее всего был бы полным аутистом, может быть, из-за языка их больше в англоязычных странах?

----------


## Marcus

> Английский язык самый сложный. Более 30-ти лет учу, а слова не слышал, не слышу и скорее всего и не буду слышать. Потому что так говорят что непонятно это "face" или "frase", "trees" или "cheese", "truth" или "choose", "generally" или "january", "annexia" или "a next year", "spot" или "sport", "a risen" или "horizon"  и т.д. Нормальным ртом разговаривать нельзя, надо кривляться и притворяться, надо забыть букву "хэ", надо забыть букву "рэ", надо запомноить что "а" это не "а", а "и" это не всегда "и". Когда смотришь на Харрисона Форда в дублированном переводе - видишь доброго дядьку с добрыми глазами, который что-то чувствует, переживает. Когда смотришь на него в оригинале - мямлющий что-то под нос истукан со стеклянными бездушными глазами. Если бы я родился в англоязычной стране, то скорее всего  был бы полным аутистом, может быть из-за языка их больше в англоязычных странах?

 Хватит троллить.

----------


## Sasha Filipin

Russian is a very difficult language!!!

----------


## maxmixiv

Соглашусь, что русский и английский - одного поля ягоды. В смысле, трудны непомерно. И что-то надо делать с этим  ::  
Может быть, стоит организовать международную кампанию за продвижение в массы итальянского, раз уж его признают одним из самых лёгких?

----------


## maxmixiv

Aurelian, брат по несчастью!  
Надо нам сдаваться уже, наверное. ::

----------


## Venje

*maxmixiv,* привет земляк  ::  Я тоже из омска.  
Насчет того,  что русский язык сложен - это я согласен на 100%, но не в плане обычного разговора, здесь он даже проще, чем английский. Русский сложен в плане своей грамматики. Уверен, что 80% русских знают грамматику средне, 10% ужасно, а 10% учителя русского и литературы, филологи  ::  
Насчет английского пока мало что могу сказать, но мне думается что ситуация там похожая. Говорят, что английский проще в плане грамматики.

----------


## Valda

(я буду только отвечать оригинально сообщение)   

> Вот просто интересно: все утверждают, что русский – это, пожалуй, самый сложный язык в мире. Им иностранцам, и в частности неславянам, редко удаётся овладеть. К тому же, не живя в стране, где разговаривают на изучаемом языке, человек никогда его и не выучит. Впрочем, учить тот или иной язык в таком случае не только сложно, но, по-видимому, и бессмысленно. 
> Такое рассуждение было бы вполне применимо и уместно, если бы речь шла о действительно сложных языках, как, например, японский. Но русскому языку до японского далеко. Тут и сравнивать нечего. У меня богатый опыт в этом плане, поскольку я сам научился русскому самостоятельно. Что удивительно (не мне, а другим), я никогда не жил ни в России, ни в Украине, ни в любой бывшей советской республике. А по национальности я – араб. 
> В течение двух лет я достиг этого уровня беглости, как в разговорном, так и в письменном и литературном русском. И мало того, что сейчас прекрасно владею русским языком, так я ещё и ошибки исправляю (ошибки, кстати говоря, допущённые чаще всего самими носителями языка). Я ещё и материться умею по-русски, хотя это не в моём вкусе. 
> Кстати, я не люблю хвастаться знанием русского. Я, как правило, хвастаюсь лишь тем, чем я горжусь, а свой опыт я описал дабы служить примером (вернее, антитезой) вышенаписанного утверждения и следующего вопроса: 
> почему все утверждают, что русский – самый сложный язык? Каковы основы этого утверждения? Впрочем, вопрос надо задать по-другому: почему русский язык считают "самым сложным", если он и просто "сложным" не является? 
> Мне интересны ваши ответы =) 
> (Я, конечно, не хочу никого обидеть, так что извиняюсь заранее, если кто-нибудь обиделся)

 я очень хорошего впечатление от вас! 
Ну, я только хочу сказала что я согласна это не сложны язык по сравнению с японским. Не надо жить в Россия чтоб понимать язык. 
я интересно, почему вы хотите изучить русский язык прежде всего?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

A few corrections, if you do not mind.   

> (Я буду только отвечать *на* оригинально*е* сообщение) 
> "to answer a question" = "отвечать *на* вопрос"
> ...
> Я очень хорошего впечатлени*я* (Genitive!) от вас! 
> Ну, я только хочу сказа*ть* (Infinitive!)*,* что я согласна*,* *что* ("что" is optional here, but preferrable) это не сложны*й* язык по сравнению с японским. Не надо жить в Росси*и* (Prepositional!)*,* чтоб (*"чтобы"* is preferrable) понимать язык.  *Мне* (Dative!) интересно, почему вы хотите изучить русский язык [прежде всего - *not quite clear*]?

 _"Прежде всего"_ does not fit well here. I did not quite understand what you meant by it. Consider some options:
1) Прежде всего, мне интересно, почему вы хотите изучить русский язык. - First of all, I wonder why ...
2) Мне интересно, почему вы хотите изучить именно русский язык. - I wonder why you want to learn Russian (and not any other language).
3) Мне интересно, почему вы хотите сначала (or: сперва) изучить русский язык. - I wonder why you want to learn Russian first (prior to other languages). 
BTW, as for Japanese, I wonder why so many people think it is extremely difficult? In fact, it is not. If you only want to hold basic daily conversations in Japanese, you can learn it quite easily. When going to details (styles, emotions, politeness levels etc.), there are very many nuances though.

----------


## Valda

> "Прежде всего" does not fit well here. I did not quite understand what you meant by it. Consider some options:
> 1) Прежде всего, мне интересно, почему вы хотите изучить русский язык. - First of all, I wonder why ...
> 2) Мне интересно, почему вы хотите изучить именно русский язык. - I wonder why you want to learn Russian (and not any other language).
> 3) Мне интересно, почему вы хотите сначала (or: сперва) изучить русский язык. - I wonder why you want to learn Russian first (prior to other languages).

 I meant "to begin with"... as in, what made you start studying Russian to begin with?    

> (Я буду только отвечать на оригинальное сообщение) 
> "to answer a question" = "отвечать на вопрос"
> ...

 Ahh..I forget my prepositional case I see  ::  Thanks   

> Я очень хорошего впечатления (Genitive!) от вас! 
> Ну, я только хочу сказать (Infinitive!), что я согласна, что ("что" is optional here, but preferrable) это не сложный язык по сравнению с японским. Не надо жить в России (Prepositional!), чтоб ("чтобы" is preferrable) понимать язык. 
> Мне (Dative!) интересно, почему вы хотите изучить русский язык [прежде всего - not quite clear]?

 спасибо за ваши поправки 
мне нравится что вы упомянули падежи   ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> I meant "to begin with"... as in, what made you start studying Russian to begin with?

 In this case, it is natural to put it into the beginning of the sentence, like: "Прежде всего, мне интересно ..." or "Прежде всего, хотелось бы знать ..." 
Now I see why it was hard for me to understand your English sentence "what made you start studying Russian to begin with" - first I thought "to begin with" applied to "studying Russian" and then I realized it applied to the whole sentence instead!   

> Ahh..I forget my prepositional case I see  Thanks

 You're welcome! But actually it is accusative here: "ответить на вопрос". Prepositional would be: "Мы говорили об этом вопросе".

----------


## Iriniya

Я могу Вам объяснить.
Русский язык считается сложным потому что, в течение многих веков русские люди уничтожались за то, что имели "наглость" противостоять любому насилию и рабству. Русские люди никогда не были рабами, и всегда давали отпор любому противнику, который приходил на нашу землю. Но вся проблема в том, что русские уничтожались и "своими" любителями власти и денег, и чужими. Нам всегда запрещалось высказывать свои мысли, и мы научились вкладывать смысл в свой язык. Мы можем сказать всё, но ничего не сказать при этом. Только мы можем понимать друг друга по-настоящему. Вы можете всю жизнь учить учить русский язык, и никогда его не знать. Потому что русский язык - это не только грамматика и описание внешнего мира - это ВЫРАЖЕНИЕ СМЫСЛА ДЕЙСТВИЙ И СУТИ ВЕЩЕЙ. Русский язык - это другое сознание, до которого многие ещё просто не доросли.

----------


## Alex

Может немного не по теме, но:
Мне очень нравится серия минифильмов о войне с Наполеоном, где известные люди культуры с театральной сцены рассказывают о событиях того времени. Что особенно нравится, так это _лаконичность_ языка и то, как он красиво и благородно (на мой взгляд) звучит.
Вот один из них:

----------


## Slavchik

Знание русского языка невозможно без принятия самой сути бытия, самобытности народа и его жизни, культуры, истории. Нужно СТАТЬ РУССКИМ (не гражданство,  а духовность) для понимания и глубокого осмысления языка в полном объеме, нужно думать на этом языке. А для того чтоб сказать:  матрйёёшка, горбочьйов, мафийа, КГБ  много ума не нужно. Это и "обезьяна" сможет сказать, если подучить ее.
Или вот еще такое объяснение неудобоваримости русского языка для иностранца (на мой взгляд, как носителя русского языка, это более правильное).
В английском языке (насколько я помню курс школы с углубленным изучением языков), да и в других то же, предложение строится определенным образом (Give me a red book from the table), и при изменение положения слов предложение  (Give book from me the table a red, Give the table a red book from me ) начинает терять свой смысл. В русском же языке смысл предложения от этого чаще всего не меняется (Дай мне красную книгу со стола; Со стола дай мне красную книгу; Красную со стола книгу мне дай; Дай красную со стола книгу мне, и т.д. и т.п.), да меняется стиль текста, но не смысл. Можно даже сказать: - дай э-э-э-э, вон м-м-м-м (щелкать пальцами), эту, ту ,что это, вон там...
И.... ЗНАЮЩИЙ (я не говорю Русский, Украинец, Англичанин или Араб и т.д., имею ввиду, тот кто думает по русски, живет этим, это может быть кто угодно по национальности) поймет,  даст то, что нужно. В этом вся суть изучения языка. 
Вот по теме нашел в интернете - не мое сочинительство, но полностью с этим согласен. 
Трудность русского языка: 
 Перед нами стол. На столе стакан и вилка. 
Что они делают? Стакан стоит, а вилка лежит. 
Если мы воткнем вилку в столешницу, вилка будет стоять. Т. е. стоят вертикальные предметы, а лежат горизонтальные? 
Добавляем на стол тарелку и сковороду. 
Они вроде как горизонтальные, но на столе стоят. Теперь положим тарелку в сковородку. Там она лежит, а ведь на столе стояла. 
Может быть, стоят предметы готовые к использованию? Нет, вилка–то готова была, когда лежала. Теперь на стол залезает кошка. Она может стоять, сидеть и лежать. Если в плане стояния и лежания она как–то лезет в логику "вертикальный–горизонталь  ный", то сидение - это новое свойство. Сидит она на попе. 
Теперь на стол села птичка. Она на столе сидит, но сидит на ногах, а не на попе. Хотя вроде бы должна стоять. Но стоять она не может вовсе. Но если мы убьём бедную птичку и сделаем чучело, оно будет на столе стоять. 
Может показаться, что сидение - атрибут живого, но сапог на ноге тоже сидит, хотя он не живой и не имеет попы. 
Так что, поди ж пойми, что стоит, что лежит, а что сидит. А мы ещё удивляемся, что иностранцы считают наш язык сложным и сравнивают с китайским. 
А дальше рассуждение по теме...
Вот говорят, русский язык логичнее. А попробуйте объяснить французу, почему стакан на столе стоит, вилка лежит, а птичка на дереве сидит.
Со стаканом и вилкой я тут же вывела теорию: то, что скорее вертикальное, чем горизонтальное – оно стоит; то, что скорее горизонтальное, чем вертикальное — оно лежит. 
Моя теория тут же разбилась о тарелку – она скорее горизонтальная, чем вертикальная, но стоит. Хотя, если её перевернуть, то будет лежать. Тут же на ходу выводится еще одна теория: тарелка стоит, потому что у неё есть основание, она стоит на основании. 
Теория немедленно разбивается в хлам о сковородку – у нее нет основания, но она всё равно стоит.
Чудеса. 
Хотя если её засунуть в мойку, то там она будет лежать, приняв при этом положение более вертикальное, чем на столе. 
Отсюда напрашивается вывод, что всё, что готово к использованию, стоит. (На этом месте хочется сказать пошлость). 
Но вот возьмем еще один предмет – мяч обыкновенный детский. Он не горизонтальный и не вертикальный, при этом полностью готов к использованию. Кто же скажет, что там, в углу, мяч стоит? Если мяч не выполняет роль куклы и его не наказали, то он всё-таки лежит. И даже если его перенести на стол, то и на столе (о чудо!) он будет лежать. 
Усложним задачу – положим мяч в тарелку, а тарелку в сковородку. Теперь у нас мяч по-прежнему лежит (в тарелке), сковородка по-прежнему стоит (на столе), вопрос, что делает тарелка? 
Если француз дослушал объяснение до конца, то всё, его мир уже никогда не будет прежним. В нём появились тарелки и сковородки, которые умеют стоять и лежать – мир ожил. Осталось добавить, что птички у нас сидят. На ветке, на подоконнике и даже на тротуаре. Француз нарисует в своем воображении синицу, сидящую на ветке на пятой точке и болтающую в воздухе лапками, или бомжующую ворону, сидящую, вытянув лапы и растопырив крылья, у станции метро.
 «Русские – вы сумасшедшие!» — скажет француз и закинет в вас учебником. 
Или вот еще такое объяснение неудобоваримости русского языка для иностранца (на мой взгляд как носителя русского языка так же логично как и все вышеописанное), то же найдено на просторах интернета, точнее рунета (российский части интернета):
Задело - за дело
И дико мне - иди ко мне
Мы же на ты - мы женаты
Те же ребенок - ты жеребенок
Несу разные вещи - несуразные вещи
Ему же не надо будет - ему жена добудет
Надо ждать - надо ж дать. 
М-да.... В общем чтобы знать язык в совершенстве нужно стать носителем изучаемого языка, в противном случае будет просто идеальное произношение и грамматика без понимания.
Парадокс - не правда ли? Хотя....первое, что в голову пришло: у нас -_ успел на поезд_, а англичане его "ловят" - _Catch the train_. 
И так во всем. 
Надеюсь никого не обидел своими высказываниями. Если обидел - прошу прощения.

----------


## maxmixiv

> в противном случае будет просто идеальное произношение и грамматика без понимания

 Чего тут понимать то? Мне, например, язык нужен чтобы нормально себя чувствовать где угодно, а не только дома.  Идеальное произношение и грамматика - предел мечтаний для 99.99% изучающих иностранный язык.  
(Мечатательно) "Хорошо бы..."

----------


## Eledhwen

*Slavchik*, вы правы и затронули очень интересную тему. Русский язык действительно один из немногих языков, которые очень сильно привязаны к культуре, жизни и истории самого народа.
Отдельного рассмотрения стоит славянская (старорусская) азбука: если прочитать названия всех букв подряд — вы увидите целое послание. С 1917 года, когда по указке запада была революция, — его стали убивать — появился мёртвый алфавит.
Современный русский язык сохранил базовые механизмы (образность) примерно на 30-40%, у других народов на проценты и доли. Пробудить генетическую память и избавить психику от многочисленных зомбирующих программ поможет изучение глубинного русского языка — образов. Безграмотность чревата серьёзными трагедиями.    *P.S.* Своим соотечественникам я хочу сказать: изучайте глубинный русский язык. Мы забываем его. Но через него, можно узнать много нового и еще ближе подойти к истине.
Так смысл слова «мъра» (мера) уже на слуху у многих, кто изучал Концепцию Общественной Безопасности.

----------


## Eledhwen

Кстати, только в нашей азбуке среди буквенных наименований есть прямая связь. То есть в греческом, иврите тоже наблюдаяется акрофония, но только в русском языке в названиях букв есть глаголы!  *P.S.* Соотечественники. пытаясь возвращаться к корням, не слушайте Задорнова о его «закадках русского языка». Это понятно даже из его профессии: «писатель-сатирик». Но как можно ставить сатиру на родную культуру и язык?!! Если посмотреть голубже — вы заметите психологические приемы:
1. Он заводит публику на эмоции, а потом, когда разум отключается — может внушить всё что угодно;
2. Приём «три Да» — сначала говорит правду, потом снова, а затем ложь. Под влиянием эмоций всё воспринимается как правда;
3. Аргументы, которые невозможно проверить. Очень распространенный прием — отвлечения на третью сторону — якобы авторитетный источник или факт.
Из всего вышесказанного следует вывод: Задорнов — информационный вояка, который может внушить что угодно и кому угодно. Закон он не нарушает, но он вышел далеко за рамки дозволенного. Очень интересно посмотреть на его денежные потоки — куда они ведут.

----------


## Eledhwen

Это уже не по теме, но считаю нужным это сказать.
Вы слышали о попытках латинизации русского алфавита и языка? Так, например, в 2000 году в республике Татарстан была попытка протолкнуть закон о латинизации. К счастью — не получилось. Но если вы поищите ещё — то найдёте немало таких попыток аж с 1930-х годов.
Понимаете насколько ужасные могут быть последствия? А теперь понаблюдайте, как вы общаетесь друг с другом на работе — ради интереса.

----------


## maxmixiv

Проклятый Запад, и тут насолил!
А что они сделали с нашими цифрами! http://e-lub.net/annuals/nar.htm 
Истина, кстати - в вине  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

Я говорил о том, что старинный русский язык несет в себе больше смысла, чем современный. А откуда берутся самые важные знания о методах? Не о фактах, а о методах.
Я верю, что в нём можно найти очень много полезной информации, которая была незаслуженно забыта. Потому что копнув всего немного в славянскую письменность, я открыл для себя много нового — того, на чём можно строить реальную жизнь в настоящем.

----------


## maxmixiv

Языков много, во всех можно накопать что-то интересное. 
Но это занятие на любителя.
Мне б за современным хоть уследить.

----------


## Valda

Когда смотрю синонимы на английском языке, видя много, я считаю его очень богатый язык. Я всегда думала что может быть английский самый богатый язык на свете. Иврит, по сравнению с английском, совсем лишённый.  
А вот русский язык... по-видимому эти синонимы просто бесконечны! Я считаю себя, что знаю много слов, но когда открываю словарь, мое грубое невежество становится все больше и больше ясно! 
Это просто мое воображение или русский действительно богаче чем других языков?

----------


## Evan The Gray

Ну, начнем с того, что в английском слов на порядок больше - шестьсот тысяч против миллиона(_глянул Гугл_), и это уже что-то да значит. Во-вторых... Мне кажется, что много русских синонимов уже просто устарели, и почти не используются в языке. Впрочем, возможно, что такая же тенденция наблюдается и с английским. Еще один аргумент в пользу последнего: английский - международный, и из этого вытекает, что он автоматически является языком науки и других межнациональных материй(ух, как загнул ::  :: ), что приводит к увеличению количества неологизмов. Вот так как-то ::

----------


## Evan The Gray

Исправляю ошибки ::   

> Когда смотрю синонимы на английском языке, видя [много -> "большое их количество"], я считаю его очень [богатый язык -> "богатым языком"]. Я всегда думала, что, возможно, английский - самый богатый язык на свете. Иврит, по сравнению с английском, совсем лишённый [неверное употребление слова. Лучше будет сказать "бедный"].  
> А вот русский язык... по-видимому, эти синонимы просто бесконечны! Я считаю себя, что знаю много слов, но когда открываю словарь, мое грубое невежество становится все больше и больше ясно! 
> Это просто мое воображение, или русский действительно богаче чем других языков?

 Подучите падежи и правила постановки запятой, и будет вам счастье ::

----------


## Paul G.

> Ну, начнем с того, что в английском слов на порядок больше - шестьсот тысяч против миллиона(_глянул Гугл_), и это уже что-то да значит.

 Этот бред сивой кобылы из разряда исследований "британских ученых" кочует по просторам сети уже не первый год. Ссылка на такую "информацию" - это прежде всего характеристика ссылающегося, а не языков и т.п. вещей.

----------


## maxmixiv

По моим ощущениям, в английском несколько больше прилагательных, заметно больше существительных, и в бесконечное число раз больше вариантов выражать мысль. Это - недостаток. Я бы русский подсократил раз в пять...
Английский - в десять  ::   *Valda*
Настала пора выучить слово "куцый". "лишённый" мы употребляем только с одновременным указанием _чего_.
Например: _Лишённый голоса посетитель кафе исполнял караоке всю ночь._

----------


## Evan The Gray

> Этот бред сивой кобылы из разряда исследований "британских ученых" кочует по просторам сети уже не первый год. Ссылка на такую "информацию" - это прежде всего характеристика ссылающегося, а не языков и т.п. вещей.

 Цитирую Википедию:  

> In December 2010 a joint Harvard/Google study found the language to contain 1,022,000 words and to expand at the rate of 8,500 words per year.[97] The findings came from a computer analysis of 5,195,769 digitised books. Others have estimated a rate of growth of 25,000 words each year.

 Вы, конечно, можете заявить, что Википедия sucks и всё такое, но лично я считаю этот источник заслуживающим доверия. Если у Вас имеется другая информация, я с удовольствием с ней ознакомлюсь.

----------


## it-ogo

В английском очень легко образовывать новые слова и народ ничтоже сумняшеся этим занимается под свои нужды. В русском же полно "лакун" - очень часто трудно придумать, как выразить ту или иную мысль, чтобы это не звучало "плохо," "неправильно," "по-детски" и т.п. Это касается в первую очередь литературного языка, но также и многих уровней разговорного.  И это на интуитивном уровне, а не на уровне формальных правил. (Правила просто пытаются это явление зафиксировать, на мой взгляд, практически безуспешно.) Для целей "межнационализирования" это, конечно же, очень плохо.  
В интернете в довольно часто сталкиваюсь с тем, что народ удивляется, узнав, что английский мне не родной. Они видят, что я многое пишу неправильно, но списывают это на индивидуальные особенности, или небрежность. А некоторые решают, что я - сноб из-за привязанности к литературным оборотам, хотя на самом деле другого английского я практически не знаю.  ::  С другой стороны, человек, изъясняющийся по-русски на уровне моего английского, за русскоязычного не сойдет ни при каких обстоятельствах. То есть, русская норма гораздо жестче английской. Хорошо это или плохо с точки зрения высшего вселенского блага, я не знаю. 
Еще связанное довольно смутное наблюдение - я заметил, что во многих сферах применения английского, грамматические конструкции перестают отражать логику изложения. То есть могут использоваться, например, всякие сочинительные и подчинительные союзы для склейки предложений, при том, что логической, семантической связи, обычно выражаемой этими союзами, на самом деле нет. Это приводит к тому, что можно заменить, например, "and" на  "but" или "or" и это все еще будет восприниматься нормально. Если переводить такое на русский буквально, получается нечто шизофреническое. Может я что-то путаю, но я слышал, что свободный синтаксис (без логического управления служебными словами) характерен для некоторых групп восточных языков, например, для китайского языка. Что из этого следует, опять-таки непонятно.  ::

----------


## Valda

> Исправляю ошибки  
> Подучите падежи и правила постановки запятой, и будет вам счастье

 
Спасибо за поправки! Я знаю падежей, в смысле, свои суть. Просто, знать все свои маленькие правили и исключения это уж чересчур. Я учу на лету  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

я знаю падежи (accusative)
все свои маленькие - все их (падежей, genitive) маленькие
свои суть - их суть  
То есть: "Я знакома с понятием "падеж", имею о падежах общее представление. Но это было бы уж чересчур зд*о*рово, если бы я так быстро научилась употреблять падежи без ошибок".

----------


## RedFox

Very interesting discussion indeed. 
IMHO, there are 3 levels of language difficulty. 
First, all languages are difficult, since they have to be complex in order to reflect the complexity of the real world. If they were not such complex, they would be completely useless, as we wouldn't be able to express anything. 
Second, what actually matters for difficulty of studying a language is a level of similarity between languages. It's obvious a native English speaker could relatively easily learn French and would have some troubles with Serbian, for example. 
And third, in addition to "default complexity" each language has its own difficulties. I mean such things as irregular verbs, unpredictable usage of some prepositions and particles and so on.
For example, when we want to express something is placed somewhere, we use prepositions "in", "on", "at" in English and "в", "на", "у" in Russian. In both languages, usage of these prepositions cannot be fully explained logically. Often we just have to remember what preposition should be used with a specific word. В школе, на фабрике, в парке, на улице, в театре, на выставке etc.
Other examples are grammatical gender, different classes of verb conjugation and so on. Табуретка is feminine and стул is masculine for no reason, that cannot be explained in any way. 
A typical language can have dozens (or even hundreds) of such irregularities. I think, they are the most annoying thing when studying a language. When one says English is difficult because of all those terrible 12 grammatical tenses, I can hardly agree with that. English tense system can be explained with 3 or 4 simple rules, and these rules have almost no exceptions. But if there were a rule that a half of English verbs should never be used in Progressive Aspect but only in Simple, and there were no way to guess what these verbs are, that would be really annoying and difficult to remember. 
English is a highly regular language. It is huge, complex, contains millions of words, but it is not overcomplicated. I think we were lucky to have English as an international language. If it were Latin instead... Б-р-р-р... that is scary!  ::  
So I believe if there are a way to objectively measure language difficulty, that way is by comparison of irregularities and exceptions between different languages. From that point of view, such languages as Latin, Russian, Lithuanian and Greek are much more difficult than English, Turkish or Quechuan.

----------

